# Excel data gone after adding footer?



## JTOAAAA (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello - I'm sure this is an easy fix but I can't find the information anywhere in the microsoft help files.

I added a footer to a worksheet in Excel 7 I was creating and after adding it my data disappeared. The worksheet shows normally with all data in the print preview but I cannot see it to change anything or add any data.

Help!

Thanks in advance.

JT


----------



## ratcat73 (Oct 17, 2008)

G'day JT,

There is only two things I can suggest to help you out.

1. You may have to adjust your printing margins to fit your data. So in the 'Print Preview' view select your options to 'Show Margins'. Then you can hover your mouse over the margin line then click and drag your margin to suit your data layout. You will notice that there is 2 margins at the top and 2 margins at bottom of the page. The space between the margins at each end is the space for the footer or header (depending which end your looking at) to be displayed in.

So if that didn't work or your happy where the margins lie the next step is 

2. In the 'Print Preview' view select 'Page Setup' then to the 'Page' tab and then find 'Scaling' then 'Adjust to: 100% normal size' and from there adjust the scaling down to 95% then click OK if that doesn't work adjust the scaling down further.

Hope that helps

Cheers

RC


----------

